# T3i to 60D. Worth it?



## JustALilBud (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey people. Just wondering if its worth going from the t3i to a 60D. Feed back would be great. I got top end lenses. Just wondering if the couple more options on the 60D would be worth it. Just curious on some advice. Cheers.


----------



## MyT2i (Dec 28, 2012)

Definitely yes if the price is right.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 28, 2012)

JustALilBud said:
			
		

> Hey people. Just wondering if its worth going from the t3i to a 60D. Feed back would be great. I got top end lenses. Just wondering if the couple more options on the 60D would be worth it. Just curious on some advice. Cheers.



Define "top end lenses" for the sake of advisement.


----------



## trsullivan (Dec 28, 2012)

It depends on what you think you will gain.  Both cameras use the same sensor, so with regards to image quality you won't really gain anything.


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 28, 2012)

What lenses do you have?

I would look at the 5dc 12.8 MP. It is a little bit more than the t3i and is quite a bit better as long as you don't need video. Upgrading to a full frame sensor would be nice.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 28, 2012)

gw2424 said:
			
		

> What lenses do you have?
> 
> I would look at the 5dc 12.8 MP. It is a little bit more than the t3i and is quite a bit better as long as you don't need video. Upgrading to a full frame sensor would be nice.



Seconded. A lot of photos on my site are from the 5Dc. It's a great camera, but the autofocus system on the 60D is much better. However I have been able to overcome any AF issues on the 5d.


----------



## j0shman (Dec 28, 2012)

Just get the 60D man, I have one and im loving it.  Seems to me a good in-between from the entry level stuff and the more hardcore features.


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 28, 2012)

The 60D is a mid-level body.  It begins to incorporate features of the pro bodies -- control layout is more similar to the pro bodies.  

From a T3i, the two most obvious differences you'll notice will be that the 9 point auto-focus system consists of ALL "cross-type" focus points (much faster and more accurate to focus as compared to your T3i which only has a single (center) cross-type point and all other AF points are single-axis only.)  Also the control layout is much nicer with the selection wheel in the front (just like your Rebel) but the back of the camera has the multi-control dial both a wheel and joystick-type control built-in.  It allows much faster adjustment to camera controls.  There's also the top LCD with the four control buttons (AF, Drive, ISO, and metering mode -- oh... and a light).  The ISO button has a bump on it since that's the most frequently accessed button -- it lets you find the button and change ISO speed without removing your eye from the viewfinder.

It's has a weather-sealed body (but you're not "really" weather sealed unless you also use weather-sealed lenses) and you'll find the body grips "feel" better (it's a more comfortable fit and the body cladding has a better rubber non-slip grip to it -- less like plastic.)

The sensor and image processor are essentially the same.  The pop-up flash can work as a master to control a slave flash (e.g. the pop-up flash on a 60D can actually remotely fire a slave flash such as the Canon Speedlite 430EX II).  I *think* that's also true of the T3i... but not sure.  I know the T2i and older Rebels cannot control a remote slave flash unless you buy a master flash controller or flash capable of operating in master mode (such as the 580EX II).


----------



## TimGreyPhotography (Dec 28, 2012)

My wife has a T3i and I have a 60D. I hate using her T3i after using my 60D. Having that top panel lcd display is a must for me. Going back to an entry level DSLR without it is annoying. Also TCampbell points out some also important differences.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 29, 2012)

TimGreyPhotography said:


> My wife has a T3i and I have a 60D. I hate using her T3i after using my 60D. Having that top panel lcd display is a must for me. Going back to an entry level DSLR without it is annoying. Also TCampbell points out some also important differences.



+1. I own the 60d. Roommate bought a t3i. I wouldn't want to step down to the t3i. I imagine I would feel like I'd be "missing" a lot.


----------

